
Hi, I’m on the Shitty Media Men list, but maybe you already knew that - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/@mike_tunison/hi-im-on-the-shitty-media-men-list-but-maybe-you-already-knew-that-f446aed1f93b
======
charleshe
Hi Mike,

I have one limited question and I want to be careful. This is what it is:

You don't wholly disavow any bad behavior. Can you please truthfully,
fulsomely and in detail, describe the original conduct that underlies the
complaint against you?

For example, here is a range of situations, can you state where you conduct
fell under?:

A. You are powerful, systematic predator, like Harvey Weinstein, or Roger
Ailes, who sits on top of a power system whose social, legal, economic
dynamics you systematically exploit to abuse and entrap your victims.

B. Without significant official power, you abuse a coworker, by
opportunistically exploiting her/his weaknesses or your institutional
knowledge (note that this can also be extremely damaging to an individual even
without official power).

C. Inside of some sort of relationship, you committed bad behavior, by say,
reacting poorly to a conflict, and took undue actions (messaging, following).

D. You are wholly innocent of any bad behavior. Your inclusion on this list is
is the result of an deliberate campaign of someone with a malicious agenda.

Note that for many reasons and on many layers, I can't judge your situation. I
can't judge your truthfulness. I can't judge the impact to the victim(s), if
any.

The motivation behind this question:

You asked us to read and consider this lengthy personal story, and to be
sympathetic to you.

In this context, the request seems like a useful piece of information, and its
omission would be problematic. Furthermore, even an admission of some guilt,
seems small next to the consequences that you seem to have already endured,
and a natural step toward the "rehabilitation" you presumably seek (I
acknowledge the possibility you are totally innocent).

Finally, and frankly, if you are innocent, you write and act in ways that
raise flags for a perceptive or skeptical reader. For example, you do make
some rejections, "punished for things I didn’t do". However, these aren't
total disavows of bad behavior. Similarly, you focus on details "No HR claim",
all embedded in a highly sympathetic personal narrative.

I've never been accused of any "metoo" behavior. However, I've seen people
"railroaded" many times. Many people react by either gathering overwhelming
force (authority, connections) to vehemently smash the opposing actor, or else
slip away if am unable to do so (I'm not sure this is optimal but seems
reputationally useful). However, I've never seen an innocent person plead or
begged like this.

